# 2005 Pathfinder trailer wiring



## Islander49 (Jun 11, 2006)

I have a 05 Pathfinder with flat 4 wire trailer plug. Hooked up two different trailers with standard 4 wire setup and right side light not working. I have read in manual about some adaptor required. Checked with dealer and Uhaul trailer place and they haven't a clue. I assume usual trailer wiring 
White Ground
Yellow Left turn
Green Right turn
Brown Stop/Run
Any ideas?
I get voltage between White and Yellow and nothing between White and Green or Brown


----------



## AMR40509 (May 29, 2006)

Sounds like it's time for a trip to the dealer. 

I have an '06 that I use with a boat that has a 4flat connection -- all lights/functions work perfectly w/o any adapter (just needed an 18" extension to make the wire long enough, no adapter though.)


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

The Pathfinder is a standard 4 wire plug setup. No need for an adapter. Your dealer also has a standard 7 wire harness that replaces the 4 wire (standard 7 wire) and a pig tail for the brake controller.

http://www.etrailer.com/faq/wiring.asp


----------



## colinnwn (May 13, 2006)

If you have the 4 flat plug, then the adapter is installed. The adapter is a logic unit that has to be installed in non-towing equipped Pathfinders. As I recall, Uhaul trailers are not wired standard and the twice I have rented them, they supplied an adapter that accepted the individual bullet connectors from their trailers. The technician had to swap them around until he had the wiring figured out. Have you tried using a multimeter on the truck's output plug to be sure its the truck and not bad luck with the trailers?


----------



## AMR40509 (May 29, 2006)

The 2x I have rented U-hauls, one had a 4 flat connector and the other had a mess of wires (all black in color) that we had to try one at a time to figure out which was which.

You can get a trailer wire tester that will plug into your truck's outlet from any autoparts store (or Wal-Mart), I think I paid about $2 for mine at AutoZone years ago -- it has little lights on it to let you test your wires w/o having to hook up to a trailer (I used it often because I don't keep the boat at my house, so it's nice to test before I get there).


----------



## Islander49 (Jun 11, 2006)

*I went to the dealer*

So I went to the dealer today. I explained my problem. They directed me to the parts counter where I was instructed to buy a $41.00 relay (25230-79963) to be installed in the engine compartment in the trailer 2 slot right next to the relay in the trailer 1 slot. Guess what it didn't work. Still the same problem (only left turn signal works). I returned to the dealer. 

After awhile a mechanic came out with a bundle of wires in a harness that installed into the computer harness. He said Nissan had upgraded/replaced this harness recently and among other things installed two 10amp fuses in the harness for the trailer wiring. In my case one was blown. He replaced both fuses. The fuses are located under the dashboard above the gas pedal. 

All works fine now even without the $41.00 fuse. I would still like to know what kind of adaptor they are talking about in the manual?


----------



## colinnwn (May 13, 2006)

Are you talking about on page 9-20 of the owner's manual? If so, this is it. Older Pathfinders needed a logic box, but apparently they are now factory installed.

Sorry no one specifically recommended looking at the fuses. But after verifying the trailer is wired correctly, when one discovers you are not getting signal from the vehicle plug, fuses would be the very next thing to check.

Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## Islander49 (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeap I did check all the fuses in all the locations listed in the manual. The two 10 amp fuses I am referring to are in the wiring harness located under the dash near the steering column above the gas pedal and if you don't know they are there you are not going to find them!

Not going to worry about it anymore. Going boating this weekend!


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

I got a recall for the trailer wiring about a month ago, but haven't had a chance to get to the dealer. That might have been the bundle of wires.


----------

